# Komplettes System stürzt ab

## immo

Hallo,

ich habe seit einiger Zeit gentoo installiert und bin mehr oder weniger zufrieden. leider hab ich seit einiger zeit unerklärliche systemabstürze, der rechner friert komplett ein, er reagiert auf _nichts_ mehr, mir bleibt nur ein reset. diese abstürze kamen gestern 3x nachdem ich Quake3 gestartet hatte, sie traten allerdings auch schon 2x im leerlauf auf.

Ich habe: Athlon 600, 392MB RAM, Epox MB (Via Chipsatz), GeForce 256

--

Gentoo 1.4rc4, 2.4.20-gentoo-r3, XFree 4.3, neusten nvidia treiber, ReiserFS als FS

ich hoffe, dass mir jemand weiterhelfen kann, wenn ihr mehr info benötigt, werde ich sie nachliefern

danke im vorraus schonmal

----------

## Beforegod

Was heisst Leerlauf?

Wieviel Watt hat Dein Netzteil?

Schonmal Speicher getestet?

Welche Option hast Du für NVAgp in Deiner XF86Config?

----------

## immo

Leerlauf heißt in diesem Falle: xchat, gkrellm, mozilla, licq, aterm, mc und xmms. ich war nicht am rechner, als ich wiederkam, war er abgestürzt.

mein netzteil hat 300W, ich hatte auch vorher andere betriebssysteme laufen (win2k, suse, debian), die liefen ohne probleme.

speicher hab ich noch nicht getestet, wie mache ich das ?

die option NVAgp habe ich gar nicht angegeben in der XF86Config

----------

## wudmx

emerge -s memtest

-> emerge memtest86

----------

## koba

moin,

ist der rechner von aussen noch pingbar ?

hast du deine graka oder den speicher overclocked ?

gruss koba

----------

## immo

das mit dem anpingbar ist ein guter tip, das werde ich testen beim nächsten absturz.

übertaktet habe ich nichts.

----------

## immo

der compi stürzt definitiv immer ab, bevor ich bei quake3 im spiel bin. danach ist er auch von draußen nicht mehr anpingbar. ich habe heut ein emerge -U world gemacht.. hat nix gebracht

bin ratlos...

----------

## aleph-3

geht

'glxgears'

problemlos?

----------

## immo

ja, glxgear läuft ohne probleme. vielleicht liegt es am vollbild modus? läuft glxgears auch im vollbild modus ?

oder gibt es noch andere testmöglichkeiten?

----------

## aleph-3

tuxracer ?  :Wink: 

----------

## Beforegod

Ist zwar nicht gerade vorstellbar für mich aber probier mal :

opengl-update nvidia

und danach ein env-update.

Wäre interessant zu wissen ob Du ALSA verwendest?

----------

## immo

Nein, ich benutze kein ALSA. Memtest habe ich auch gemacht, der RAM ist in Ordnung.

Opengl update habe ich eben gemacht, tuxracer probiere ich aus, aber net mehr jetzt  :Wink: 

----------

## immo

das opengl update hat nichts gebracht, und  tuxracer läuft optimal. ich bin echt am ende.

vanilla kernel probieren ?

----------

## A.Stranger

Hi,

blöderweise habe ich in etwa das gleiche. Bei mir schmiert der Rechner häufig ab, wenn xscreensaver läuft. Hatte vorher gentoo-sources und jetzt die ck6-Sourcen mit SuperPatch. Immer das gleiche. Das passiert allerdings nicht, wenn ich ut2k3 oder sonstiges spiele, sondern nur bei xscreensaver. Beta-Treiber oder Pakete sind eigentlich nicht installiert.

----------

## aleph-3

hmm noch zwei ideen: 

- kerneloption: cpu=nopentium

- hast du im kernel highmem (>4gb) drin? wenn ja, entferne es mal und kernel neu compilen ...

----------

## toskala

ich hatte dieses problem immer mit meiner matrox g400 karte, ich hab es wegbekommen als ich das dri entfernt hatte weil es bei der karte buggy war und einen sofortigen systemabsturz zur folge hatte sobald ich irgendeine dri funktion nutzen wollte.

jetz hab ich ne geforce4 und muss feststellen das nicht alle treiber von nvidia wirklich gut sind. viele haben derbe probleme mit der 2d beschleunigung unter X sind dafür im 3d bereich völlig okay.

ich hab keine nachteile mehr bemerkt als ich den hier emerged hatte:

```

      Latest version installed: 1.0.4349-r1

      Latest version installed: 1.0.4349
```

evtl. hilfts ja

----------

## aleph-3

und 4363 ebuilds gibt's auch schon  :Wink: 

----------

## slyzer

Hallo,

kenn ich auch das Problem. Hin und wieder, bisher rund 3 mal passiert, friert der X-Server komplett ein. Gespielt hab ich dabei nie, eigentlich spiel ich nie  :Wink:  Ich hatte einmal nebenbei in der Konsole ne Kompilierung laufen und habe gesehen das er nach dem Einfrieren immer noch arbeitet, also muss es irgendwo am X-Server oder am NVIDIA-Treiber liegen.

Nach dem letzten Einfrieren ist mir dann eingefallen, dass man ja per SSH X killen könnte, doch da war der Reset-Knopf schon betätigt...

cu

 slyzer

----------

## immo

@slyzer: leider konnte ich meinen rechner nicht mal mehr von aussen pingen... sonst wär das mit dem ssh ja auch noch gegangen. aber ich hab meinen kernel neugebacken, da hatte ich was verkehrt. mal nachm rebooten schauen.

----------

## immo

ich muss von sinnen gewesen sein, als ich meinen kernel für einen P3 kompilierte und nicht für meinen athlon... es scheint nun zu gehen   :Cool: 

falls nicht, werd ich mich schon melden.

danke

----------

## toskala

lol na dann    :Laughing: 

----------

## immo

hat das eine auswirkung auf das gesamte system ? sollte ich nochmal neu emergen ? 

besonders schnell läuft es leider nicht, gerade mozilla und xchat sind sehr langsam. habe alles mit march=athlon -02 -fomit-frame-pointer emerged.

----------

## toskala

definiere "seeehr langsam"

naja, auswirkungen hat das schon, der kernel ist ja quasi für alles was an hardware geredet wird verantwortlich.

----------

